# More side-scan sonar pics: Pete Tide II & Russian Freighter



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/side-scan-sonar-pics-pete-tide-ii-114422/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/side-scan-sonar-pics-russian-freighter-114423/


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

great pictures the detail is amazing


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, that is awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Great shots! I didnt see those two sharks that always seem to be on the Pete Tide every time I dive there!!! Sure thay are lurking in tha shadows!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

sweet!!!


----------

